# Kumiko jigs, what wood to chose



## Woodful_Projects (Aug 3, 2020)

Heya there,

Because of current situation, I thought it could be a good idea to start making kumikos with the kids. I'll do all the cutting and they the assembling.
I started making the kumiko jigs out of oak but I was wondering if there's any other wood species recommended for this kind of jig? I'm asking that because I've noticed that my other oak jigs have twists which is, in my point of view, due to the high level of humidity in my shop.

Any piece of advice?

Thanks


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Made mine out of Maple, they have held up good. Not sure what is used by others.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I made mine out of red alder because that was the only scraps i had in 8/4. They were easy to make with just hand tools. They do require you to be accurate with your chiseling though or you will gouge even thr endgrain


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

QS White Oak here no problems at all!


----------



## Woodful_Projects (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks y'all.
I decided to give it a go with oak.
We'll see if there's any warping due to high humidity in my shop.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I used white oak.


----------

